# Just created my peronsal photography website...



## ckrieg (Oct 14, 2006)

Check it out and let me know what you think 

http://photos.gad.ca


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 14, 2006)

I just check out your site and I like your Urban Photos.  The ones of the cities are awesome.  I love the colors.  Nice website!!!


----------



## Travelamy (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice stuff, like site and the photos. Its made for a pretty big resolution though, but I bet it looks great on a big screen.


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice photo's mate. Only thing is youv'e spelled amateur wrong. No biggie but it detracts from the professionalism of your site.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## ckrieg (Oct 16, 2006)

^ haha!  oh ****!  I'm not retarded I swear!!! haha


----------



## ckrieg (Oct 16, 2006)

Travelamy said:
			
		

> Nice stuff, like site and the photos. Its made for a pretty big resolution though, but I bet it looks great on a big screen.



What size resolution are you running? 800x600?


----------

